

Seymour Cray, the penultimate "tall, thin man." - asciilifeform
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/gbell/craytalk/sld001.htm

======
jfischer
Best quote:

 _Last week Control Data ... announced the 6600 system. I understand that in
the laboratory developing the system there are only 34 people including the
janitor. Of these, 14 are engineers and 4 are programmers ... Contrasting this
modest effort with our vast development activities, I fail to understand why
we have lost our industry leadership position by letting someone else offer
the world's most powerful computer._

\-- Thomas Watson, IBM, Aug 1963 (slide 44)

 _It seems like Mr. Watson has answered his own question._

\-- Cray's response

I started my career in hardware, and Cray was always one of my heroes.

------
ScottWhigham
He is the "next to last tall, thin man"? Now that makes no sense...

* <http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-penultimate-mean.htm>

* [http://betterppt.typepad.com/betterpresentingcom/2009/03/eig...](http://betterppt.typepad.com/betterpresentingcom/2009/03/eight-grammar-errorsall-in-one-post.html)

------
pg
Who's the ultimate?

~~~
ivankirigin
Carver Mead. Didn't make it to slide 2? :)

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/craytalk...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/craytalk/sld002.htm)

